# Greetings all



## RoboCat (Dec 1, 2003)

2 Cats we have. Boo is the oldest and is a female & shy. And our newest member is Cracker and all white kitten we rescued from the outside. Very friendly little guy and loves to play fetch.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum Robocat... your cats are really cute


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

RoboCat, It's so nice to have you with us! Welcome. The cats are both sweet, and little Cracker looks as if she is going to give Boo lots of exercise!


----------



## RoboCat (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks all.  And yup, Cracker gives Boo plenty of exercise. She's fairly tolerent of him. Which was better then we expected, we where not sure how well she would react to a new comer in the house hold. Bust so far everything has worked out well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, Cracker! Of course you're a boy!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello Robocat! welcome. Your cats are very cute.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Just curious - is he named cracker cause he's a ******?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and its wonderful that Boo accepted Cracker so well. I'm sure they'll be best friends, if they aren't now. >>>>)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum RoboCat, Boo and Cracker!
How old is Cracker and how wild was he when you rescued him from the outside? He seems to be doing pretty well however. Congratulations !


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

